# Keeping Dwarf Puffers



## mlgt (28 Feb 2011)

Anyone keep/kept them before?

I would like to keep one in a 30l planted tank. The tank will be mainly the baby plants from the mother plants and this will pretty much fill most of the tank up.

What are the best ones to keep? I am after a simple fresh water DP.


----------



## Tom (28 Feb 2011)

In a 30l, these (C. travancoricus) are your best bet. Anything else might need something bigger when adult. The red-eyes are your next best bet, but might be a bit too large and active for a 30l. 

Tom


----------



## nayr88 (28 Feb 2011)

The dwarf puffers are great, proper little characters. A friend of mine kept a group of 5 in a planted 30liter with 2 ottos, probably overstocked but it worked. The only problem being the feeding witch I found with my one in my nano, he rid'd the tank of snails in hours so I had to feed blood worm but he would only take 'wrigglers' so I would have to wiggle the frozen worm with tweezers... Bit time consuming but fun. 

With a gang you'd be better adding a cory to mop up the bloodworm they miss,

Why not try a dwarf cichlid pair?


----------



## mlgt (28 Feb 2011)

Ive always been fascinated by puffers when I was introduced to one when I was 5 in Hong Kong. Although thinking about it the puffer was probably quite stressed as it was puffed up.

But I would love to relive my childhood and buy one in which my wife will look after. Ive been looking after various shrimp set ups for a few years now and think something completley different will be interesting.

The other hard part I face is getting enough snails for its diet. I know LondonDragon + Pieceoffish have lots of snails in their tanks 

Thanks for the advice and I will try and find a Carinotetraodon travancoricus in London. 

Regarding dwarf cichlids I like them especially the apisto, but to really enjoy their colours and behaviour its nicer in a big tank for them.


----------



## BigTom (28 Feb 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> The dwarf puffers are great, proper little characters. A friend of mine kept a group of 5 in a planted 30liter with 2 ottos, probably overstocked but it worked. The only problem being the feeding witch I found with my one in my nano, he rid'd the tank of snails in hours so I had to feed blood worm but he would only take 'wrigglers' so I would have to wiggle the frozen worm with tweezers... Bit time consuming but fun.
> 
> With a gang you'd be better adding a cory to mop up the bloodworm they miss,
> 
> Why not try a dwarf cichlid pair?



I think 5  in a 30l is really pushing  it. I had 6 in a 90L and it felt crowded. I wouldn't try any more than a pair in a 30L.

Also, any corys will get nipped at, probably quite badly depending on the peronalities of the puffers. And they're not happy on their own anyway.


----------



## mlgt (28 Feb 2011)

So in a 30l its worth trying 2 DP?

I will see at ADC if they have a harmonic pair. But I am planning to set this up slowly over the next month


----------



## Tom (28 Feb 2011)

Yeah, try 2 or 3 at most I reckon. Probably better to get 3 actually, so if one is more aggressive it has more than just one other to pick on.


----------



## mlgt (28 Feb 2011)

3 DP in a 30l. That will be ok? I guess try it and if there is bullying they can sit in my 180l tank 

Im sure the discus will keep them in check


----------



## mlgt (28 Feb 2011)

Doesnt this video just sell it?


----------



## flygja (1 Mar 2011)

Like tiny Apache gunships


----------



## frothhelmet (5 Mar 2011)

I kept several in a 55gal 100% freshwater with excellent filtration and adequately cycled, and they only lasted a few weeks for me, gradually dying off. Dont know why. Really cool to watch, but were sensitive little buggers for me...


----------



## BigTom (5 Mar 2011)

frothhelmet said:
			
		

> I kept several in a 55gal 100% freshwater with excellent filtration and adequately cycled, and they only lasted a few weeks for me, gradually dying off. Dont know why. Really cool to watch, but were sensitive little buggers for me...



That's  a shame. Were they eating OK? I think they can be quite prone to gut parasites. Mine were alays very robust.


----------



## mlgt (5 Mar 2011)

I bought 4 dwarf puffers. I ensured my water quality was good and enough hiding spaces but will be a week or two till the plants establish.

The temp is on 23/24c right now and with a hob filter as well as a air stone. The tank has 5 cherry shrimp a handful of mts and the new dwarf puffers. 

Looking kinda lost compared to the small cramped tank they were in. Got them from ADC and I just fed them a little baby bloodworm and 2 of them went for the kill. 

I will monitor these closely and hopefully no death. There is a thin scattering of java moss on the bottom of the tank as this will act as a hiding place for the shrimps.


----------



## DavidC (5 Mar 2011)

have they not eaten your shrimp? I was worried that a group of puffers would pick mine apart


----------



## frothhelmet (6 Mar 2011)

BigTom said:
			
		

> frothhelmet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah were eating great. I had lots of live food in the tank too-tons of scuds (gammarus sp.) swimming around...


----------



## mlgt (8 Mar 2011)

I am slowly trying to find out which is their favourite food. I am feeding mine bloodworm and brine shrimp but sometimes ignore it.

I have some snails in the tank, but possibly they are finding their own environment and territory? I think I have 3 males and 1 female. 

I know that they do eat, but I have left loose java moss on the bottom of the tank to give them some hiding spaces if startled. Should I remove this therefore the bottom of the tank is just sand?


----------



## Tom (8 Mar 2011)

Leave an open area and always use it for feeding. They'll get used to that. I fed mine bloodworm only, plus whatever snails they found. I'd leave the moss in there for them


----------



## mlgt (8 Mar 2011)

Great. I thought so. I will clear a small area for them tonight to all meet for dinner then 

Very fun characters and I try to get their attention by lightly tapping with my fingernails on the glass as I put the food in with tweezers. I try to wave the bloodworm in front of their faces so they can see it. 

I bought some 5in1 frozen food for them that contains a various mix of bloodworms, larvae etc


----------

